# Xvid Codec Help!



## ruritaniah (Jan 27, 2006)

I can't seem to play my xvids on quick time.  I got a program that fixed the sound, but i still have no video?  What should i download to fix this problem


----------



## chrisjasper (Jan 27, 2006)

If you really want to play them in QuickTime player go to www.3ivx.com and download the 3ivx codec for osx, works for most things xvid. If that doesnt do it, then www.divx.com and download their codec.

Personally though if I want to play a divx/xvid I use VLC Media player (www.videolan.org) that will play pretty much anything.


----------



## fryke (Jan 27, 2006)

And with less lost frames, too, in my experience. Quicktime with DivX/Xvid support is okay, but there's better ways to play them. Like VLC (mentioned above) or MPlayer and others.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 27, 2006)

FWIW, I find the QuickTime codecs to bt _much_ better than VLC or MPLayer, especially on slower hardware. 3ivx has always been the king of speed, but unfortunately it has some issues with Tiger than have yet to be resolved. Divx 6 has gone a long way to close the speed gap, though, and I feel it's significantly better than the non-QT options out there.

Plus, the other players don't give you the features of QuickTime. No editing ability, no fast forwarding (skipping ahead 5 seconds does not count), no decent scrubbing, no variable speed, no bass control....the list goes on and on.

I definitely think it's worth the effort to get things running in QuickTime whenever possible. I love VLC and MPlayer, but really, they're last resorts.

Since you say you fixed the sound, I guess you must already have something installed. What is it? If you already have Divx installed and it still doesn't work, I'll need more info on the movie.


----------



## fryke (Jan 27, 2006)

Strange. You get better results with the QT-plugins, I get better results with VLC... Our hardware looks similar, though (G4 ~1.3 GHz, 1 Gig of RAM...)...


----------

